# Differences between 1.8T 225 Engines?



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi i know this may sound stupid and excuse me for the stupid topic but im a newbie to the TT world and VAG world, but from having freinds who are into the VAG world, many of them talk about the BAM engine being the holy grail of 1.8T engines, i have a 2000 Reg TT 225 with an APX engine in it, does anyone know or can explain to me what makes mine different to this BAM engine?

If im to start maybe modifying this car in terms of performance i would like to know what im actually dealing with on my car lol any advice would be greatly appreciated

Many Thanks

James


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

APX doenst have EGT sensor, BAM does. Other than that im not sure if there are any differences other than possibly a more refined MAP on BAM being abit newer. Other than that a 1.8t is a 1.8t, heard a rumour however the BAM lump has additional webbing to strengthen bottom end but not sure how true that is.


----------



## s3tt (Jul 10, 2012)

Main difference is that one the Bam is wideband and the Apx is narrowband..

Wideband is better for fuelling, economy, tuning and overall running, simple as it's more refined.. Engines are basically the same and very easy to upgrade your Apx to Bam ...


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

APX engine also has a secondary air injection system which i don't think the BAM does? This is for Emissions purposes only and is commonly removed. The BAM engine has a form of VVT to achieve the same thing.


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

APX also has VVT bud


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

Found this if any use guys -

viewtopic.php?t=305893&p=2437291


----------



## DevonTT225 (Oct 15, 2013)

Is the MAF for the 2 engines the same?
Cheers 
Devon


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

NickG said:


> APX engine also has a secondary air injection system which i don't think the BAM does? This is for Emissions purposes only and is commonly removed. The BAM engine has a form of VVT to achieve the same thing.


Ahh fair enough, perhaps its just a different system to the BAM system?


----------



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

Ahh okay so the differences are basically through improvments as the car has progressed through the years? so i assume a lot of the bits they upgraded on the BAM engine can be pushed across on to my APX engine?


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

JDUB 20V said:


> APX also has VVT bud


No it doesnt


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> JDUB 20V said:
> 
> 
> > APX also has VVT bud
> ...


You could be right, i just recall seeing the VVT gasket leaking on TT so sorted that and may have been thinking of my LCR which does have VVT which i also repaired the VVT gasket on.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

JDUB 20V said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > JDUB 20V said:
> ...


There's no 'could' about it - I am right 

It wasnt the VVT gasket leaking - it was the camchain tensioner gasket leaking. APX & BAM both have camchain tensioners however the BAM engines have a solenoid built into the tensioner for the VVT capability.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> JDUB 20V said:
> 
> 
> > APX also has VVT bud
> ...


Wooo hooo i am actually learning things!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## JDUB 20V (Oct 4, 2013)

L33JSA said:


> It wasnt the VVT gasket leaking - it was the camchain tensioner gasket leaking. APX & BAM both have camchain tensioners however the BAM engines have a solenoid built into the tensioner for the VVT capability.


You know what i mean  Some refer to it as VVT gasket, some dont :lol:


----------



## ttjay89 (Sep 9, 2013)

well i can certainly say this topic has been a crash course into the differences between the two engines lol thanks for all the info guys!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ttjay89 said:


> well i can certainly say this topic has been a crash course into the differences between the two engines lol thanks for all the info guys!


Hi, That's what the TTF is all about, if you don't know ask. It will soon be corrected if duff info given.  
Hoggy.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

DevonTT225 said:


> Is the MAF for the 2 engines the same?
> Cheers
> Devon


Nope


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

some say that apx much stronger than bam :wink:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> DevonTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Is the MAF for the 2 engines the same?
> ...


http://www.eurocarparts.com/engine-management-sensor Click on the "*PART DETAILS*" drop down.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Skeee said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > DevonTT225 said:
> ...


mafs are different ,end of story :!:


----------

